# Missing V9 Software Update



## ItsaMeMario (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi... I was away on a trip and got a software notification on Saturday. I went to the car last night and there wasn't an update in the car. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

One person reported he was told by a Tesla employee that 39.7 was pulled due to a bricking error. I suspect you'll see it resume in a week or so.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> One person reported he was told by a Tesla employee that 39.7 was pulled due to a bricking error. I suspect you'll see it resume in a week or so.


... with a different version


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ItsaMeMario said:


> Hi... I was away on a trip and got a software notification on Saturday. I went to the car last night and there wasn't an update in the car. Is there anything I can do?


Unfortunately we have a couple reasons to believe that though 39.7 was pushed out en masse on Saturday morning, by Saturday afternoon Tesla halted rollout and canceled any pending installs. While no one here have found any major issues, there is a report or two elsewhere of a bricked car (there always seems to be one or two). I would expect Tesla to be on top of that with a fix ready to roll in a few more days.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

Seems like the case for me anyway...

I received the notification on my phone when I got up Saturday morning. I had the install/schedule dialog on my screen when I got in the car that morning. I had prior plans for the morning so I couldn't install. Hit the X and waited until I got home. Once I got home and parked the car, it was extremely low on charge so I plugged it in and hit the X again. Came back out to the car a few hours later to start the install and it was gone. No install/schedule dialog and no alarm clock icon.

Now I wait again...


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

There have been 23-29 installs in TeslaFi fleet alone the past two days, wonder how they are deciding who get it and who doesnt at this point.

If what folks above are saying were true, wouldn't they avoid it all together until a new patch was ready?


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

babula said:


> If what folks above are saying were true,


As a fellow Yankees fan, your assertion offends me.


----------



## ItsaMeMario (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

SingleTrackMinded said:


> As a fellow Yankees fan, your assertion offends me.


Apologies sir. Looks like your right because a new patch just came out


----------



## jmmdownhil (Sep 12, 2017)

Same thing happened to me. Got the app notification Friday while I was out of town. Returned today and nada, no update notice on the screen, nor any way to access it. Hope the turnaround on the alleged fix is quick. I see now that Teslafi has ver. 40.0 going to 4 Model S's.


----------



## vishaal (Apr 6, 2016)

Just picked up my M3 on Friday. Still waiting for the V9 Update. Please message once the updates resume.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

About 15 minutes after arriving home from work last night, I received a notification that my car had the update. This time, I did not wait, i went into the garage and started the install. V9! Finally.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

Maybe I should have waited. This morning I have a "updating EAP trail" message on my screen. Car is not functional. Its been there for over 2 hours (that I know of).


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

SingleTrackMinded said:


> Maybe I should have waited. This morning I have a "updating EAP trail" message on my screen. Car is not functional. Its been there for over 2 hours (that I know of).


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you get it resolved quickly. I think I'd be making a call on that one. Its a not a good sign this is still happening. What version did you get?


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

On hold with Tesla now. V9 - 2018.40.1.09.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

Update: Tesla advised me to do a soft reset and the dialog is now no longer displaying. I was told this is a known issue and is being resolved. Additionally, I was told that no update is actually occurring when this erroneous dialog is displayed. It is not only safe, but recommended, to do a soft rest of the screen by holding down both scroll wheels on the steering wheel.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

SingleTrackMinded said:


> Update: Tesla advised me to do a soft reset and the dialog is now no longer displaying. I was told this is a known issue and is being resolved. Additionally, I was told that no update is actually occurring when this erroneous dialog is displayed. It is not only safe, but recommended, to do a soft rest of the screen by holding down both scroll wheels on the steering wheel.


That doesn't sound so bad. I was pretty bummed when you said it was 2018.40.1. It seems like a soft reset is almost a requirement after an update but in your case it wasn't clear the update was finished. You don't want to reset in the middle of an update. Hopefully this update is a little more problem free. I assume you're up and running now?


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

Yes I am. However, I've had a few issues today. Twice it didn't recognize my phone as I tried to open the door. I had to open the app (already open) and wait for it to refresh then hit the unlock icon. then, later in the day it would not go into reverse or drive, had to do another soft reset. Additionally, I had two garage doors programmed before the update. One stopped working post update, stating it was "not programmed". I tried to reprogram it twice, but the lights never flashed. I will try gain tomorrow. FYI: My IPhone X has always just worked with the car, so this is sort of unfortunate.


----------



## jmmdownhil (Sep 12, 2017)

jmmdownhil said:


> Same thing happened to me. Got the app notification Friday while I was out of town. Returned today and nada, no update notice on the screen, nor any way to access it. Hope the turnaround on the alleged fix is quick. I see now that Teslafi has ver. 40.0 going to 4 Model S's.


Just received the update notice and downloaded 39.7.1, not 40/41.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I wonder what they fixed in 39.71. I'm on 39.7.


----------

